# Best gun lubricant?



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

Traditionally I've just used light oil, but I have been told that the 1911 works better and will last longer if you use grease on the slide rails and around the barrel where it meets the bushing.

Tetra-Gun grease was recommended to me. I did find one article that said that this grease tends to seperate in the tube. It seems like if it would seperate in the tube, it would also seperate on the gun. 

Unfortunately I don't get the opportunity to fire my gun every day, but I do try to clean it after every opportunity I have to fire it. What would you recommend as the best lubricant for a gun that isn't necessarily fired that frequently?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Used to use Rem Oil and Gunscrubber for many years. Then, read some info stating that Rem Oil actually has some water in it (very small amt).

I ended up switching to Breakfree CLP - use it to clean and lube. Very easy now...


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

CLP ROCKS. I'm slowly learning to like GunButter also. seems like good stuff.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, the Breakfree CLP is so easy to find. I don't buy the spray can at Wal-Mart anymore, because it always runs out of pressure w/ oil still in it. I buy the lquid bottle now. But, if ya had to buy the spray can, it's pretty much everywhere (every wal-mart). So, its easy to find.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Gun Butter :mrgreen:


----------



## waterburybob (May 7, 2006)

I like Breakfree CLP for the moving parts and Mil-Comm TW-25B grease for the rails. 

Sig ships a sample of TW-25B with new pistols now; I tried it and liked it, so I bought a 4 oz tube.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Breakfree CLP - use it to clean and lube. Very easy now...


+1

I'll also use Hoppes #9 sometimes...


----------



## DD (Jul 21, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> ..I'm slowly learning to like GunButter also. seems like good stuff.


What's the deal with this stuff? I found two bottles a while back (one was pine scented (?)) and read the label - stated it was for black powder rifles. Why would they target so small of a market, or do they have more products than I've run across?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Today I clean mostly with Hoppes#9 and oil with CLP. Nathan let me ask you a question. When was the last time you seen a wore out slide on a 1911 45? I been around 60 yrs and I haven't seen one yet. I seen a bunch that were loose or sloppy, but the gun was still accuate. I known a man that claims to have close to 1/2 million rounds through his and it's still working. I have seen them broke from various things like inproper fit and such. Like some guy thinks he's a gunsmith or JB himself.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I use Breakfree CLP for light lubrication and rust prevention, and use Wilson's Ultima-lube grease for high pressure points like the slide rails and barrel locking lugs.


----------



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

Baldy said:


> When was the last time you seen a wore out slide on a 1911 45?


I haven't really, but that doesn't mean that I need to try and be the first. Logic seems to state that if the oil is thin enough to run, it will do so eventually. Sure there might be a very thin layer left behind, but is that really optimal? A grease might do a better job in the long run because it stays where you put it.

I don't know if you've ever torn apart an engine, but if you ever get the opportunity, take a look at one that has run Mobil 1 all it's life vs. a conventional oil. Sure the conventional oil engine might still run, but the Mobil 1 engine will show nearly zero wear.

No reason not to figure out what is the best and use it.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm not really qualified to talk about pistols, but I use FP-10 on my shotguns (and handguns unless I find something better)...and I clean stuff with CLP too and when I'm too lazy to degrease and relube I leave it on...seems to work well for me. I steer way clear of rem-oil, might be good in a pistol at the range but when you're using your shotgun for a spare paddle crossing the icy Delaware like Washington..it really performs poorly :mrgreen: ...I guess though that with shotguns we deal with the opposite, pistols too hot, as opposed to too shotguns too cold.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Also I am curious...has anyone tried Mil-Tec? I have a few samples of it.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Food for thought.....
Oil in an engine (under pressure from the pump of course ) builds a .001-.003 "layer" to seperate engine parts to reduce wear,grease without any pump pressure is even thicker...ok now put that grease on your barrels locking lugs and its taking up space needed for the lugs to fully engage,BAD JUJU. Thin oils and frequent cleaning/lubing are for the most part better for any automatic pistol or rifle.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Sorry to differ with you, scooter, but the light coating of grease I use on my pistols is not enough to take up space needed for locking lugs to fully engage. What grease does is stay on better on pressure points than a light oil. To use an automotive analogy, on ball joints, CV joints,tie rod ends, etc. where there is no oil pressure system, grease is always used. I have been using grease for a lot of years with no signs of excessive wear, so I'll stick to what works for me, but if oil stays on and works for you, that's good too. :mrgreen:


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

I use Tetra grease on the parts that need it, like on receiver rails, barrel rub areas, any area where metal slides on metal with pressure; and Breakfree CLP for everything else. I used to use MiliTech-1 but found I like Breakfree better.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yes I tore a lot of motors apart. I raced at one time Harley's & Car's. Scooter's got it right. You want oil to flow the grit and muck away. Grease will hold the dirt and trap it. That's why I carry oil in my range bag. After about a 100 or so rounds I give the rails a shot and carry on.
I use to sell Amsoil and used it in racing motors. 5w20 would work great in guns too.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Eezox.


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

I use FP10 and Slide Glide


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey P97 I got some of that Eezox coming in. Going to try it out.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Militec-1 is by far the best


----------



## gene (May 6, 2006)

Use FP-10 on all my guns works great for me.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Baldy said:


> Hey P97 I got some of that Eezox coming in. Going to try it out.


I guarantee you will be supprised. After the second cleaning with it, I use it once a month in Summer, and about every 3 months in winter. Its all the lubrication I use and I have no visible wear on slide or parts. I like it because it is dry, and don't collect dirt, or get on your clothing. After you use it a while, tell what you think of it, good or bad.


----------



## JHG (Jul 4, 2006)

I have been using Hoppe's #9 Gun Oil for about 37 years, seems to work pretty well.


----------



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

I tried some CLP today, that has to be about the worst smelling stuff I've ever dealt with. Seemed to do a decent job, it just wasn't pleasant to deal with.

I've been using #9 for cleaning and I think I'll probably stick with it. It smells strong, but I don't dislike it. The CLP is just nasty. I'll keep it around for things that are just too hard to clean with #9.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nathan Plemons said:


> I tried some CLP today, that has to be about the worst smelling stuff I've ever dealt with. Seemed to do a decent job, it just wasn't pleasant to deal with.
> 
> I've been using #9 for cleaning and I think I'll probably stick with it. It smells strong, but I don't dislike it. The CLP is just nasty. I'll keep it around for things that are just too hard to clean with #9.


See, the smell doesn't bother me. The smell of Rem Oil when used inside gives me a headache and gets me light headed (I used it for years) - trouble concentrating afterwards too - unless I used it outside. I like the CLP because it doesn't affect me that way at all. I can clean the gun at the table inside and no problems at all.


----------



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> See, the smell doesn't bother me. The smell of Rem Oil when used inside gives me a headache and gets me light headed (I used it for years) - trouble concentrating afterwards too - unless I used it outside. I like the CLP because it doesn't affect me that way at all. I can clean the gun at the table inside and no problems at all.


I guess we're just calibrated differently then. Can't stand the stuff, meanwhile I never minded Rem Oil :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2006)

*I use...*

*Gunzilla to clean and lube my pistols...but I do add a smidgen of Gunbutter every once in a while.*


----------



## TN Trapper (Aug 12, 2006)

"Tetra-Gun grease was recommended to me. I did find one article that said that this grease tends to seperate in the tube. It seems like if it would seperate in the tube, it would also seperate on the gun."

On the tube it tells you to" Knead" the tube before using it to properly mix it. I have used Tetra grease on all my semi-auto slides for three years now and love the smoothness it gives to the action. It takes VERY little to do the job. As for general clean-up I use TriFlow w/ teflon or CLP breakfree.


----------



## sixshooter_45 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Lubriation*

I love Pro-Gold lubricant by Pro-Shot as it is the slickest stuff I've ever tried. I've tried Tetra and others but an ederly gentleman said to try this and man did he ever know what he was talking about.

Pro-Gold is excellent for stainless steel too as it keeps it from galling.

He also said to use as little as possible which I do and my 1911 slide is so slick hard to believe.

I also use FP-10 as it is one of the best if not the best oil on the market IMHO.

Here is some technical data.

Wear Tests were performed by an Internationally recognized ASTM Research Facility in San Antonio, Texas, between Breakfree CLP® and Firepower FP-10 Lubricant Elite™.

The test results show two categories of data. One being the load wear index, or scar on the bearing after the test reaches its maximum lubricity or seizure point. The second being the seizure point itself. As can be seen from the attached data, the load wear index of Break Free indicates 61.83 and a weld point (bearing seizure) of 315 kg. When FP-10 was run under the identical conditions, it did not seize, even at the highest load point possible on the machine (720 kg).

The results obtained from wear tests performed according to ASTM D 2783 are as follows:

Oil Code ____________Load Wear Index _______Weld Point. (kg)
Break Free CLP __________61.83 _________________315
Fire Power FP-10 __________N/A _____________No Seize at 720

and here

I found this information just now and thought it was interesting.

I may buy some Eezox and Wilson says that Birchwood Casey's Sheath is one of the best rust preventatives on the market which was'nt tested in this test.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

I'm simple:
MOBIL 1

My springer 1911 likes to run wet.

AFS


----------



## poncaguy (May 7, 2006)

Mobil 1


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I like the Tetra-Gun stuff. I haven't had any issues with it seperating, but I use it a lot, too, so it doesn't have a chance to seperate. I wasn't fond of the rest of their cleaning stuff, so I use Blue Wonder, but I don't like Blue Wonder's lubricant, too messy. The Tetra-Gun lubricant is real neat and easy to apply.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No one use Crisco or Mazola?


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> No one use Crisco or Mazola?


I once used vasoline to.............never mind :goofy: :goofy:


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

That reminds me... Did ya hear about the carpenter that got Vasoline mixed up with window putty???

All his windows fell out!


----------



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

Hey scooter,

Be careful........Vasoline dissolves rubber!:smt119 :smt119 :smt119


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> CLP ROCKS. I'm slowly learning to like GunButter also. seems like good stuff.


What is this gun butter you guys speak of...? The only butter I've got around my house is "Parkay" ...in my fridge...


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Mobil one for me.
Used to use Rem Oil and that was good too.

AFS


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

AirForceShooter said:


> Mobil one for me.
> Used to use Rem Oil and that was good too.
> 
> AFS


+1 on the Mobil.


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Usually Mobil 1. I don't see any lubricant as "best". It either works or it doesn't. I'm not a big fan of CLP because I like my oil and solvent seperate.


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2013)

I've been using gunzilla for the past couple of years. Cleans great and it conditions the metal so it doesn't seem to get as dirty as with other products I've used and it doesn't stink. I like to use slip 2000 grease on the rails and mobil 1 on other metal to metal moving parts. Every so often I will spay the action down with brake cleaner to get rid of any gunk build up. Then give it a shot of Gunzilla for light lub and rust protect.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

I started using Dri-Slide on my .22s awhile back since they get dirty fast & Dri-Slide is dry so, the unburned powder doesn't stick to the lube. Now I use it on all my guns. It's graphite & molybdenum & you have to be careful not to get it on cloths because it stains black & doesn't easily come out. Really slick stuff & doesn't quickly wear off once it's dry. (goes on wet & sticks to the metal) I was happy with a teflon oil I saw on Youtube until it turned into sticky brown stuff like tree sap. For grease I started using the same stuff I use to lubricate my garage door. Worm gear type. I tried several synthetic bearing greases & lubes & the only one that runs quiet is Lubriplate Aero multi-purpose lithium grease. So I thought eh, must be good stuff. Easy to apply in those little tubes too.


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm the only one using Ballistol? that's been working great for me.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Younguy said:


> I'm the only one using Ballistol? that's been working great for me.


Well, I read where people that shoot MilSurp, corrosive ammo in some of their older rifles, like to use Ballistol and water mix to clean with. I guess the water takes out the salts from the corrosive primers, and the Ballistol helps leave an oily film on the metal afterwards.

I have never shot corrosive ammo in my old rifles, but it sounds like it would work.


----------



## crewchief (Jul 25, 2018)

Man this is an old thread! My Sig 226 40sw spends a lot of time in the woods so I'm not sure grease is a good idea around dirt and sand and rain. Hoppes gun oil very lightly used is what my pistols get.


----------



## FenderGuy53 (Jul 16, 2018)

Younguy said:


> I'm the only one using Ballistol? that's been working great for me.


Nope. You're not the only one. I use Ballistol, too!

I'm a recent convert, as I had been using the M-Pro7 system heretofore.

I made the switch to Ballistol because I wanted an all-in-one solution, with a history and proven track record. Hey, if it's good enough for hickok45, then it's good enough for me!

I give a big "thumbs up" for Ballistol.


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

Until anyone tries Weapon Shield products, they will never realize what they have been missing.


----------



## m5215 (Nov 2, 2018)

Is LSA weapons oil good for pistols?


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I have used a lot of things and still try others. Frog Lube is good for cleaning and a okay lube if yo don't let it sit a long time. In my experience letting it sit for over six months it had a tendency to 'gunk' up. It also smells which is why the best cleaner ,Hoppes #9, is banished from the house. I have used Fireclean which has a very light odor and works pretty good, but you have to use more than other products to get it all. For cleaning I have had good luck with KG1 for carbon, KG2 for copper, and KG4 for regular gun oil. I have Tetra grease, but have yet to use it. I have a SLiP 2000 set that I have not tried. I have not had trouble with 'Gun Butter' but I am leery of it, afraid it might act like Frog Lube did for me. I have been using Lucas Extreme Duty Gun Oil and I like it, I had used CLP in the past. Lucas makes a gun grease too, but I have not tried it.

I use RamRodz for swabs,I like them. I usually do a general wipe down of the handgun. Making sure first that it is completely unloaded, any magazine removed. . For a pistol I then at least do a simple field strip. I use the Fireclean first and clean the breech and bore scrubbing with brushes and then swabs. I then go with the KG1 & 2.. I will use the KG4 gun oil if I am trying to preserve the gun for a longer time. I use the Lucas gun oil on any I intend to shoot.

I will take my two 1911's and wipe them down, then use the Tetra grease on them.


----------



## FenderGuy53 (Jul 16, 2018)

Younguy said:


> I'm the only one using Ballistol? that's been working great for me.


Nope. I use it, too. Easy to find, easy to use, works great and doesn't break the bank!

If it's good enough for Hickok45, then it's good enough for me.

BTW, I also like the Ramrodz swab sticks for getting in the nooks and crannies. Great product!


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

10W-30,,,,,,,,5W-30 in the winter.....Oh,,, you meant for guns...that’s what my guy uses in my car. Or maybe I have that backward.


----------



## Bigborgel (Jul 3, 2018)

I use the Sig product of Slick 2000,(EWP) as grease, and Breakfree CLP for cleaning and lube. I was taught grease for sliding parts, and oil for pivoting parts.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I recently experimented with Motorkote on my G19 and I like it a lot. I used a Q-tip to dab on to spots where parts contact one another, reassembled and cycled it a couple dozen times.
My impression is that the action is smoother and quieter than with regular gun oil.

GW


----------



## Outlaw (Feb 5, 2017)

I gave Weapon Shield a try and will never go back to anything else.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ballistol contains ammonia.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I bought a 8 Oz refill bottle of Lucas Extreme Duty Gun Oil, like I said in the post above. I looked at the Weapon Shield line of products, they are impressive or they seem impressive anyway. 
I am not very 'Green' so when a product advertises they are Green I am auto-leery.


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

Shipwreck said:


> Used to use Rem Oil and Gunscrubber for many years. Then, read some info stating that Rem Oil actually has some water in it (very small amt).
> 
> I ended up switching to Breakfree CLP - use it to clean and lube. Very easy now...


Shipwreck,

I too just use Breakfree oil on all my revolvers and pistols. One this issue basically any oil will suffice even 3 in 1 will work pretty well. Personally I have so much samples through out the years I have enough to last 10 years!!! New brands come out all the time so don't get caught up in all the hype. When cleaning I like to use Prolix.

Clerk


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, since I made my original post in 2006 - I STILL use Breakfree CLP. Too many other oils I have tried in the past either have too strong of a smell that it bothers my asthma. Or, it gives ya a headache and starts to give ya that feeling that you need to go outside to get fresh air because you are getting a headache. Breakfree does have a smell, but it doesn't bother me


----------



## penak (Mar 6, 2019)

I use Breakfree CLP


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

I use Breakfree too!


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

gosh I LOVE these lube threads.

it is a personal choice. for me the grease would slow down the slid e when I shot on cooler temp days.

I use oil only now

clp to clean or kroil

then a light coat of super lube multi liquid, followed by anothe r light coat of either

slip 2000, lucas extreme or wilson combat ultima.. never had a failure due to lube issues. sure I am ocd about it( I prelube a gun before I shoot as g uns tend to dry out with time)

I like

fp10

slip 2000

lucas gun oil

wilson ultima 

gunfights oil

awg lube

superlube multi

I always break in my guns withthe superlube as a base.

guns like lube.


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

boatdoc173 said:


> gosh I LOVE these lube threads.
> 
> it is a personal choice. for me the grease would slow down the slid e when I shot on cooler temp days.
> 
> ...


Boatdock,

I have so many oils/libes collected over the years I don't need to buy anymore for 10 years at least!!!

Clerk


----------



## Clerk (Oct 31, 2016)

Boatdoc,

On my 1911's I tried oil on the slide and during my shooting secession it would just fly off and get my glasses dirty. Now I use grease (lithium from auto parts shop) and add just one drop of Breakfree on each side of the slide. No more oil flying off in my face anymore.

Generally speaking any oil that' s on the market will do the job well so I suggest you don't get caught up in boutique oil collection like I did when I was younger! Heck one of my buddies just used 3 in 1 oil and he was happy.

Clerk


----------



## Brazos Dan (Aug 10, 2019)

I use Mobil 1 5W20 synthetic oil on the rotating parts and a light dab of Mobil 1 grease on the sliding friction parts.

Just few very small dabs of grease on each slide rail and a thin smear on the barrel muzzel where it contacts the slide.

Keeps my HK's singing.


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

I use this for cleaning and storage.
https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/6196wiXsLHL._SL1000_.jpg
I use diesel motor oil on working parts.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

For years I used Rem Oil for cleaning and lubricating until I heard some negative comments on a couple of gun cleaning videos. I picked up a can of Break Free CLP and a can of Ballistol Multi-Purpose to see which one I liked best but so far they both seem to work well.
After cleaning my semi-autos I'll put a drop of Hoppe's 9 on each slide rail and work the slide several times to spread it out.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

CLP====Clean, Lubricate, and Protectant...??? Wow, must really be a miracle drug....??
I use separate products for each need, and have guns that are older than I, still working flawlessly.
What am I doing wrong.?/


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

I've watched a few Hickok45 videos including some with him cleaning various firearms. He has an unbelievable gun collection with some going back to the late 1800s and early 1900s. He uses one multi-purpose product to clean them all. He says that's the way he's always done it and that's what works best for him. He then tells his viewers that they should do whatever works best for them.
He makes a good point. If what you do works for you then by all means keep doing it.


----------



## richardbrentm (Sep 28, 2019)

berettatoter said:


> Well, I read where people that shoot MilSurp, corrosive ammo in some of their older rifles, like to use Ballistol and water mix to clean with. I guess the water takes out the salts from the corrosive primers, and the Ballistol helps leave an oily film on the metal afterwards.
> 
> I have never shot corrosive ammo in my old rifles, but it sounds like it would work.


I've been using Hoppe9 for the last 50 years to clean my guns and Ballistol to lube and protect them. They are both time proven winners.

Sent from my P01M using Tapatalk


----------



## richardbrentm (Sep 28, 2019)

No, it doesn't contain ammonia. According to it's product sheet it is mineral oils and some acid. No ammonia listed as an ingredient or as a hazard. BTW, it works great for me.
View attachment Ballistol U. S. government safety sheetMSDS_TECH_BIO.pdf


Sent from my P01M using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

richardbrentm said:


> No, it doesn't contain ammonia. According to it's product sheet it is *mineral oils and some acid*...[emphasis added]


Um, no.
According to the government safety sheet you've provided, the ingredients are listed as:
"...medicinal grade mineral oil, alkaline salts of oleic acid, several alcohols, Benzyl Acetate and an oil from vegetal seeds..."

While you are correct that there is, indeed, no ammonia present, neither is there much acid.
Almost all of the ingredients are non-acidic (that is, _base_, as in the chemical opposite of _acid_).
The only "ringer" is Benzyl Acetate, which produces a weak acid that adds a nice smell to the mixture. ("Nice smell" is relative. I don't like the smell of Ballistol, although I use it by preference.)

Note, for instance, that "oleic acid" is represented by its _alkaline salts_, which are _base_.
The salts of oleic acid, when dissolved in water or other liquids, present mostly hydroxide ions, which very closely approximates ammonia.
.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Hoppe's No.9 and Rem Oil. Been using it forever. Birchwood Casey bore cleaner and Barricade oil works well also if you prefer spray cleaner and lubricant. GI Bore Cleaner for any corrosive ammunition you may have (I have thousands of rounds of 8mm and 30/06). I use grease on M-1's and military bolt actions, not on handguns. One thing on grease, it can harden over time. I over did it with a M48 Mauser that sat in the safe for years. When I took it to the range it wouldn't eject the spent cartridge case. I found the dried, caked grease under the extractor. After I removed it, no problems.


----------



## bertha01 (Sep 21, 2018)

hberttmank said:


> I use Breakfree CLP for light lubrication and rust prevention, and use Wilson's Ultima-lube grease for high pressure points like the slide rails and barrel locking lugs.


+1


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

73 posts and what have we decided?


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

Slowalkintexan said:


> 73 posts and what have we decided?


It all boils down to what Hickok45 said, "You all use what works best for you".


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

anyone tried this new gun cleaner?

https://www.shooterlube.com/

Saw it on facebook but haven't heard anything about it from anyone I know or trust.
Yes both would apply on this forum


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Clerk said:


> Boatdoc,
> 
> On my 1911's I tried oil on the slide and during my shooting secession it would just fly off and get my glasses dirty. Now I use grease (lithium from auto parts shop) and add just one drop of Breakfree on each side of the slide. No more oil flying off in my face anymore.
> 
> ...


NOW you tell me


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Slowalkintexan said:


> 73 posts and what have we decided?


we all like lubes and seem to collect them like guns


----------



## Younguy (Jun 26, 2012)

OK I ordered some to my personal lube collection. $24.90 for solvent and oil.

I'll give a review later.


----------



## Dcar335i (Oct 29, 2017)

I use Hoppes then Militec-1 and it works great. Ballistol works good too. I usually clean after each range trip (100-150 rounds) so any quality lubricant would work for me.


----------

